# Bennetts Creek and Nansemond River Croaker Bite



## SCOTTY (Oct 21, 2007)

Planning on putting in at BC park and running to the Nansemond as well as fishing in Bennetts.Just looking for any reports on where they are biting and what.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

They are hitting good in there, even dredged the channel out very nicely from the park to harborside marina . Its still Bennetts Creek though. Anyway, we caught all you wanted out front of Tommy Wombles place on that Oyster bed. I used squid last time I was there. Good Luck!

Ben


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Out Sick

I would like to try that place in my kayak.Is the creek a good place for that?
How far is this Tommy Wombles place from the park ramp to paddle too?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Its not far at all. He owns that octogon bait shop on 17s right beside the Godwin Bridge. You can cut across the flats there in the yak and hit it as the crow fly's (straight). He used to have a pier out there that lasted maybe one year before Isabel knocked it down. Poor guy. There is a nice oyster bed out there and plenty of croaker. Usually catch some nice sized ones there early in the season. I fished it the other day in very muddy water and did way better there than out at the MMBT in the clearer deeper water. Go figure. This was 3 weeks ago. You can also get out there in the evening and catch the beginning of the ebb tide and toss some fresh schrimp up near the grass shoreline and get you puppy drum action as well. Stay near the points the drum.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

A BIG Thanx for that info!
Google time!


----------

